# LEXINGTON | CentrePointe Tower | 200ft | 19 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Another value-engineered redesign and this, apparently, is how it ends:



lexc5812 said:


> Revamped centrepointe design with CMMI of Atlanta as the main architect again.
> 
> http://bizlex.com/2013/10/new-centrepointe-renderings-show-updates-to-proposed-main-street-apartment-building/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*CentrePointe steps back from excellence; other projects shouldn’t*












> For the sixth time in five years, developer Dudley Webb has unveiled new designs for his long-delayed CentrePointe project. The news last week generated a lot of sighs, eye rolls and I-told-you-so’s.
> 
> Lexington has CentrePointe fatigue, and no wonder. Webb’s plans for the $393 million hotel-office-apartment-retail complex have gone from awful to great over the years, and now they seem to have taken a turn toward mediocrity. Besides, a lot of people doubt Webb will ever get enough financing to develop the most prime real estate in Lexington. The biggest question about CentrePointe is the same as it always has been: Where is the money?
> 
> ...


----------

